# Backroom profiling



## Planosss enraged (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi team,
Can anyone explain backroom profiling and how it relates to 1:1?
Specifically,
When pulling 1:1’s should myDay be asking you to pull eaches out of upper/lower case packs, or ,if profiled correctly, it should have you pull the whole casepack, even if ofo need is less than the casepack?


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 2, 2021)

Open stock  , lower case ,uppercase . However now most Backroom are open stock since you supposed to be leaderless . So best practice use to be that when you pulled casepack it was the full casepack , new practice is if it ask to pull 1 from casepack you pull one and leave the rest. My store is all Waco’s with little to no casepack therefore I don’t have many open casepack.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 2, 2021)

That tends to leave a lot of partially opened upper/lower casepacks, and makes BR look not brand. 
Lets say, “it” wants 2 eaches out of a casepack of 12 , can you tell “it” that you are pulling 12. That way you can backstock the extra 10 in waco, and take the 2 “it” needs to floor?
Does this affect BRLA in anyway ?


----------



## jenna (Apr 2, 2021)

I changed my BR locations to be "open stock" locations and not "case pack" locations -- no matter which shelf it is in my backroom.   So, it will request a pull by the EACH and not the CASE.

Majority of my stock room is case less. I do keep specific items in a case (like transition.) Once the transition is completed, I then remove everything left over from the cases.
Anything that has a excessive amount of OHs - also stays in a case. I just open up a few, but not all of the cases.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 2, 2021)

Planosss said:


> Lets say, “it” wants 2 eaches out of a casepack of 12 , can you tell “it” that you are pulling 12. That way you can backstock the extra 10 in waco, and take the 2 “it” needs to floor?


Yes you can pull 12 and backstock 10 in a Waco . This was actually  best practice before Myday .


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 2, 2021)

Planosss said:


> Does this affect BRLA in anyway ?


By pulling the whole 12 and backstocking the remaining 10 does not affect the brla .


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 2, 2021)

Thank you, now I just have to convince my ETL to stop cutting corners.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 2, 2021)

jenna said:


> I changed my BR locations to be "open stock" locations and not "case pack" locations -- no matter which shelf it is in my backroom.   So, it will request a pull by the EACH and not the CASE.
> 
> Majority of my stock room is case less. I do keep specific items in a case (like transition.) Once the transition is completed, I then remove everything left over from the cases.
> Anything that has a excessive amount of OHs - also stays in a case. I just open up a few, but not all of the cases.


I need to do this.  Can you tell me how ?  Can’t find anyone who knows.
We are fully ladderless with NO case stock allowed.
‘there are a few locations that we use that are profiled as case stock so even if we only need 1 - the 1:1 pull asks for 12 !  Which of course makes extra work to pull and then backstock the 11 that were already loose eaches.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 2, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> I need to do this.  Can you tell me how ?  Can’t find anyone who knows.
> We are fully ladderless with NO case stock allowed.
> ‘there are a few locations that we use that are profiled as case stock so even if we only need 1 - the 1:1 pull asks for 12 !  Which of course makes extra work to pull and then backstock the 11 that were already loose eaches.


Its in mywork, under backroom management


----------



## jenna (Apr 3, 2021)

IIRC
@Far from newbie 


My Work
Backroom Management
Backroom
Group
Openstock
Enter location information


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 3, 2021)

How often do you guys go after brla reports and actually fix red locations?


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 3, 2021)

Planosss said:


> How often do you guys go after brla reports and actually fix red locations?


What red locations? We fix the errors before creating it . In my store of you have more than 5 errors it’s a pdd 3rd one is a cca


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 3, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> What red locations? We fix the errors before creating it . In my store of you have more than 5 errors it’s a pdd 3rd one is a cca


Well, your sort, line, steel, light duty, offsite backroom, zone and receiving is perfect.
I was asking regular stores like mine, the struggling ones....


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 3, 2021)

Planosss said:


> Well, your sort, line, steel, light duty, offsite backroom, zone and receiving is perfect.
> I was asking regular stores like mine, the struggling ones....


You could do it that way fixing it before actually creating it . That’s one way . Or you can do your Backroom audit before your 141. Or print the report weekly and fix it on Friday to give 24h to update by Saturday .


----------

